
Show HN: Merrier – Overcome anxiety by turning it into a game - daniolympi
http://merrier.apptaste.co/
======
daniolympi
Hey guys, I created Merrier out of feedback that existing mental health apps
aren't fun, positive or actionable enough.

Merrier helps you overcome anxiety by transforming your worries into a game.
Users conquer their fears and build confidence by completing quests and
winning rewards.

Features:

\- Set your worries as quests and battle them

\- Win rewards like coins and trophies for completing quests

\- Climb leaderboards

\- Track your progress along maps and charts of your journey

\- Customize your profile

It launched last Wednesday, and I'm really looking forward to getting some
feedback and making it better!

------
mattmg83
I will give it a try, glad to see a new approach.

